# Out of order?



## zip_dog12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Has this community really overused the power of :fp?


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2009)

I remember pjk saying he'd make the facepalm emoticon only for premium members. Maybe hes implementing that idea now.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp

Noooooo!!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

I can facepalm easily.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp

Doesn't work for this premium member.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

It works perfectly.


----------



## Faz (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh crap it doesn't!!!!!


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, it has been over-used from the start, so I don't mind a bit.


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp

EDIT:Works for me except face palm


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

otaku :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

Otaku is such an overused word. I prefer hikikomori to describe myself. 

Or weeaboo.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 11, 2009)

I see all the facepalms. Dunno what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe it works on Chrome? Or otherwise it works now. Not sure if it did an hour ago or so, but maybs.

Off-topic: Cubes=life, you've almost reached 1000 posts. And faz just reached 2000


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

TROLLED. 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Successful troll is successful.

Yuss, sooo close to 1000 GET.

Also, I'm on firefox. 






EDIT: I just checked, and as of this moment, noone can use the facepalm emote.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp what!!!! IT DOESN'T WORK!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Maybe it works on Chrome? Or otherwise it works now. Not sure if it did an hour ago or so, but maybs.
> 
> Off-topic: Cubes=life, you've almost reached 1000 posts. And faz just reached 2000



Maybe.. I use Chrome, and for whatever reason, I can see them right now.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, I just got on Chrome to confirm my suspicions.

Try to facepalm.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp

Works for me.



Spoiler



:fp why'd you click it.



EDIT: NOOOOOO!! It's not working!

Edit 2: Tis now.

Edit 3: Also works on Safari.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

it doesn't work in chrome...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Im so confused?? Eh

:fp


----------



## LNZ (Nov 11, 2009)

As a premium member, I checked for a face palm. Not present.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 11, 2009)

:fp ....

Works for me, and I can see every face palm in this thread.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol, it works now.

Btw, when it wasnt working, I was actually using an image from photobucket.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Lol, it works now.
> 
> Btw, when it wasnt working, I was actually using an image from photobucket.



Nah, really?


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

no it still won't work...
:fp


----------



## zip_dog12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah ha! I can see them again! Boy I was worried... :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

damn it's gone again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 12, 2009)

I have yet to use a facepalm on this site. Or any other site for that matter.


----------



## Logan (Nov 12, 2009)

:fp




:fp



:fp





IDK what you guys are talking about.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

i think it's only not working in this thread.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

No.

Last night, for a little while, you couldn't do it.
I confirmed it by looking into the facepalm emote thread when it was first introduced.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Another facepalm attempt as I'm a premium member.

:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

This time it worked.

:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

It worked again this time.


----------

